

Ask HN: Well Designed Personal Websites? - jarrettcoggin

I was wondering what personal websites (such as blogs, profile pages, etc.) that fellow hackers thought were particularly well done, such as design, layout, or ease of navigation.<p>I understand that this is a fairly open-ended question, but I just wanted to see what the community thinks are very well done. An example of what I think is a well designed website is Rands In Repose (http://randsinrepose.com/) due to its clean layout and readability.<p>EDIT: Just to be clear, any personal website is up for discussion, but if they had a software development or entrepreneurial lean, that would be even better.
======
jarrettcoggin
I found these two lists:

[http://speckyboy.com/2010/02/25/50-amazing-personal-blog-
web...](http://speckyboy.com/2010/02/25/50-amazing-personal-blog-web-designs/)

<http://vandelaydesign.com/blog/galleries/personal-websites/>

I found Andrea Mann's website (<http://www.andreamann.com/>) to be especially
clean and to the point.

------
twog
I really like <http://luke.so> and <http://kerem.co>

~~~
jarrettcoggin
See, this is exactly what I'm looking for. They both have a similar style, but
they are different enough and both well designed.

------
david92
I've always liked this freelance artist's website. It does a good job of
combining the art, navigation, and blog posts into one page.

<http://ashen-ray.com/>

------
reinwaldw
This is an awesome one

<http://nadinepereira.com>

